# I've Gone POSTAL!!!!



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I think we just bought stock in the USPS:





The USPS was my unwilling co-conspirator:



Ok, here's the DC#'s
0479 7192 5720 1102 1048

0479 7192 5720 1102 1055

0479 7192 5720 1102 1062

0479 7192 5720 1102 1079

0479 7192 5720 1102 1086

0479 7192 5720 1102 1093

0479 7192 5720 1102 1109

0479 7192 5720 1102 1116

0479 7192 5720 1102 1123

0479 7192 5720 1102 1130

0479 7192 5720 1102 1147

0479 7192 5720 1102 1154

BUWAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA!!!!!

Here they come. 

KASR


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Holy crap! Someone get a straight jacket for this fool. He's gone completely crazy. Grap the women and children. :r


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yikes, it looks like there will be a dozen explosions spread agross the country. Not like all 12 retalitory strikes on just one lone mailbox.


Bhaaaa back at you.

Wait for it, it is coming.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

F*ck.

~d.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Holy [email protected]


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

OH MY DEAR LORD.......put your head between your legs, and kiss your a** goodbye.......:r :r


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Crazy stuff...


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

That would be even better if all were going to the same place! (except for the waste of shipping charges).

KASR...you are just nucking futs! I think you need a time-out!


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Ha Ha Ha

Already prepared down here.................

EMERGENCY CHECKLIST:

Primary defense:









Secondary deterrent:









Last ditch effort:









Damn crazy noob !!!!!!!! :r


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

OMG!!!!!


'nuf said


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Holy Cow!!! 

How do you sleep at night??


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Holy crap!! Just look at the eyes....he's a madman. 

And those shorts.... pure insanity


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

OH MY.




o


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh crap!!!!


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I have seen what amish kids do to tear up mailboxes for fun on the weekend but this is redickalis!!!:r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

OMG !!!!!!

Restrain that boy !!!!! 

WTG KASR, thats a lot of bombs. Nice strikes.


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

Way cool pictures! Bless you son.:w


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Geez!

Somebody's gonna die!!! :gn 

ATL


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

that is some crazy shit.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

What theHeck???


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

The men with WHITE COATS have been called. They are on there way 


WTG man , that is impressive.


Shawn


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Ummmmmm.................. I got nothin'.























































Damn boy.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

let'em fall where they may, thats his outgoing (nice assorted hits/trades) but he better reinforce his bunker cause hes got INCOMING as well.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Holy chit! You should seek help, my man.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

*WOW!!*


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

HarryCulo said:


> Holy crap!! Just look at the eyes....he's a madman.
> 
> And those shorts.... pure insanity


:r X 1,000,000

KASR


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Holy Crap!
What else is there to say?


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

i think i can see my package in that stack


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

That is a lot of boxes!!!! Holy cow!!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I must be going crazy, I'm left with one unaccounted ZIP CODE: Who has this zip --- 11179 ?????

KASR


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

did you ship a box to the wrong address? i feel bad for the guy not getting his and the person that is going to get bombed


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

You haven't gone Postal....INSANE maybe.......:r :r


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Poop :hn


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

I just wanna sniff the smoke if the mail truck catches fire! :dr


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

What the hell is wrong with you!?!?!?

i seriously suggest you get some help!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

caskwith said:


> What the hell is wrong with you!?!?!?
> 
> i seriously suggest you get some help!


Hmmm...come to think of it...I have YOUR address as well! Buwahahahaha!!!

KASR


----------

